# API Test Kit.



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

I have recently bought a API Test kit from Petsmart located in the states on black Friday. I just did a test today for my 55g Fluval.

Ammonia = 0
Nitrate = 0
Nitrite = 0
Ph = 7.6
High PH = 7.2

What does that mean? What is my PH? Cause it gave me two different readings on PH with two different tests....I'm a noob sorry.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

dont be sorry or need to apologize. you're a noob 
read the test kit instructions.
low ph test for acidic south american, south east asian biotopes. high ph test for African cichlid tanks.
what type of fish do you keep would determine which test you would use more frequent. 
if your tests show alkaline water since it's above 7.0, then it seems you are keeping fish in alkaline water such as African cichlids.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

pH - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

but for us, we only need to know that ph is a measurement of the water's acidity and alkaline.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless your tank has no livestock, your nitrate wouldn't be zero. API's nitrate test kit require a lot of shaking of the reagents. Follow the instructions carefully, as Jobber suggested. I think you need to shake the second bottle for 30 seconds to a minute, vigorously. I have the same test kit, but don't read the instructions anymore. I just shake and shake and shake. Also make sure the kit is not expired.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Smallermouse said:


> I have recently bought a API Test kit from Petsmart located in the states on black Friday. I just did a test today for my 55g Fluval.
> 
> Ammonia = 0
> Nitrate = 0
> ...


Do you have 2 different API Testers for PH? A High range and a Low Range. Is that what you are saying? What type of fish are you keeping?

What is possibly happening is if you are at the top of the Low range Chart 7.6 and at the bottom of the High range chart 7.4. You say you are at 7.2 but the online API test chart starts at 7.4. So possibly your Ph is right around those 2 numbers 7.5 per say. The colors of blue on the Low range tester can be tricky to tell the difference. Are you really at 7.6 on the Low range chart? If you dont have high Ph than dont use that tester. Anything under 7.4 will always show up as 7.4. Hope that makes sense. I was messing around the other day with both PH testers on my African tank and seemed to have the same issues. Keep testing your water eventually you will master it.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Reading pH test kits have always been tricky. The colours in most cases are too close together. Usually in this case you would take the average of the two. As stated earlier, the NO3 test results are common when the reagent bottles are not shaken for 30 seconds. I believe it is only the second bottle but I make it a habit to shake all testing bottles prior to testing.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd suggest picking up a handheld electronic ph tester. They aren't expensive and are a great time saver and are easy to use. I believe Pat from Canadian Aquatics carries them.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh. Okay thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

today i tested my water again. 
ph=7.6

I shook the bottles for over a minute and it's not reading correctly for the Ammonia. I dripped 8 drops into the test tube and the color does not change. The test tube water stays clear(even shook the test tube water). 
Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they mean the nitrate test. Ammonia - 0 is good which it should be that. But the nitrate should not be zero unless you have a fully planted tank with very light stock.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

What's wrong with a pH of 7.6? My water is around 7.5.

I know this is probably obvious but just wanted to make sure that you filled the test tube with your aquarium water, and added solutions from bottle #1 and then bottle #2? If it's still not working you can come by and use my test kit which is also API and works fine.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep you should aim for Ammonia = 0 as it is poisonous to livestock in moderate to higher quantities. Ammonia can be broken down by 'good' bacteria over time, eventually into nitrates (hence you will mostly likely always have some nitrates). Nitrates isn't nearly as poisonous as Ammonia and is actually 'food' for plants. I believe the tank needs to have > 100ppm of Nitrates before it is dangerous for fish. I haven't looked into data for shrimp though...


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

tank is healthy. got the kit working properly after this week's water test.


----------

